# Sneaky with a capital T



## Kauai Kid (Jan 23, 2014)

If you use the URL tug2.net you get the the correct web site

If you use Tug2.net you get to the web site "Guaranteed time-share sales or some such deviousness)

Beware:  especially those with poor keyboarding skill and big thick uncoordinated fingers. 


StERl I n  G,.;terling


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 23, 2014)

um...this is not the case.

urls are not case sensitive.

http://tug2.net
http://Tug2.net
http://TUG2.net

all go to the same place =)


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 23, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> If you use the URL tug2.net you get the the correct web site
> 
> If you use Tug2.net you get to the web site "Guaranteed time-share sales or some such deviousness)
> 
> ...



Domain name capitalization should make no difference in the routing of your http request.  There must be some caching or other issue going on with your browser.

-ryan


----------

